# Salutations from American Star Lodge #4, Windsor,Ontario, Canada.MWPHGL F&AM,Ontario & Jurisdiction.



## J S Johnson (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking forward to sharing some ideas concerning the operations of a healthy Lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 3, 2016)

http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

There are regular PHA jurisdictions in Alberta and Ontario.  Very nice.  Welcome to our forum my Brother.

Give a new brother a job to do in the lodge.  Give every outgoing PM an annual event to manage.  Assign every line officer a candidate to coach through his proficiency.

We forbid invitations.  Those rules don't apply to our wives.  Just saying that quality men need to know they will be welcomed.


----------

